# First speeding ticket - not sure what to do...



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,

I'd appreciate advice on this. I was driving on the 90W, the sun was strongly in my eyes, I was just passing a truck, and waited a bit to get back into the right lane until there's a bit less glare. I did see the police car pull out from a driveway, and as we went around the bend the glare was also lessened, and I pulled back into the right lane. Before I knew it the police car was behind me, pulled me over, and told me I was going 80 in the left lane.

On the ticket I have "estimated", "lidar" and "posted" (which I understand to mean 65 was posted), checked.

I am NOT a speeder. I usually see people "whooosh" by me thinking I wish someone would stop them. I don't know if I was going 80 to pass the truck, I would have guess 70-75. I usually do adhere to speed limits. However, I hate driving behind trucks, I feel it's unsafe (not to see what's ahead), and I like to minimize my time passing them as I don't like driving beside them either. So it's NOT impossible that I went over the speed limit just then.

It's $150, and I don't know what to do. I'd love to appeal, I am kinda broke right now, and I really fear insurance hikes, and I am NOT the target audience of regular speeders. On the other hand, this was waaaay out west (I live near Boston), and I don't want to drive all the way over there if my chances are near nil. 

Any advice would be appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Make sure you appeal it TWICE.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ummm let me see if I understand this right:
1. You are not a speeder but your actions and your statements indicate that you thought you were going at most 10 MPH over the speed limit?
2. You couldn't see, as the sun was "strongly in your eyes" but you decided to pass at somewhere between 10 and 15 miles an hour over the speed limit?
Thsi because you can't see beyond a truck?
3. You feel you are not the target demographic for getting a speeding ticket...what is that target demographic, people that "don't speed" or what?

I would suggest you appeal it, and if that doesn't work appeal it further.
I would also suggest you explain in detail that you chose to pass while viability was poor so that you could see beyond the truck and that you are not the "normal" person cops stop for speeding.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I would suggest that you quit trolling on police-themed websites using fomenting screen names like "veggiegal;" soliciting advice by posting recycled speeding ticket stories citing a "not me" mentality; and overall utilizing patheticly shabby tactics clearly designed to incite particular responses which would give you, and other forlorn and emotionally withering trolls, the gleeful and troglodytic result you're looking for, as you continue along your unfortunate and lonely journey through cyber space.

Any other questions? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

send me a pic of yourself. If you are hot enough, Andy or I, or BOTH, will take you out to dinner AND pay your ticket.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sniper said:


> send me a pic of yourself. If you are hot enough, Andy or I, or BOTH, will take you out to dinner AND pay your ticket.


 You and Andy should be on CraigList pimps.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just got the pic...She's all yours, Snipe. :mrgreen:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

looks like she was driving 80MPH without a windshield.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

andy0921 said:


> Just got the pic...She's all yours, Snipe. :mrgreen:


wow she was right about not being in that speeding demographic... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Wolfie, you take a serious pill today ? hahahha


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

hahahahaa


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He prematurely shot one across the bow...


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pay the fine with the money from Sniper and never, never, neverever shite on a troopers shoes by doing 80 on his road. I don't even have the balls to do that.


----------

